# what do you all think ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

what do you all think ? Pregers or not (day 85 )


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The pic is at an awkward angle for me to truly tell...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, not close enough..


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay took some new pics she's not being pic friendly :roll: :greengrin:


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Not an expert, but doesn't look preggy... ?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

What you think Liz ?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone else ? Please ?  :greengrin:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, it's just very hard to tell ...


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd say open, by 2 months I'd look for more puffyness/closedness. But I'm not the greatest at this.

Though if she's a FF and thats udder development its possible she is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is that an udder just starting?

Feel down there and if you feel a small pouch of milk then... she is...they usually start this at 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GingersMaMa said:


> What you think Liz ?


I thought for sure that I replied a yes :scratch:

Anyhow...I do believe that she is :wink:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all..sorry for being such a pest  just really nervous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all..sorry for being such a pest  just really nervous


 Your welcome and it is OK ...that is what we are here for... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I say yes aswell....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I too would say yes...Congrats!


----------

